# Hazards on the Upper Colorado River between State Bridge and Dotsero



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

Due to current high water conditions, there are the following hazards on the Upper Colorado River between State Bridge and Dotsero:

- Bridge at Bond (between State Bridge and Catamount): Impassable. No water clearance.
- Twin Bridges (south of Pinball): Water clearance is less than 2 feet.
- Dotsero Bridge: Water Clearance is less than 1 foot. 

This is effective 3 pm., Tuesday, June 7, 2011.

Other bridge clearances may be hazardous and should be approached with extreme caution!

Information provided by the Bureau of Land Management, Colorado River Valley Field Office. For more information, please call (970) 876-9000.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

For reference for any future thread searches the Kremmling gauge is currently reading 8960 cfs and the Piney is reading 927 cfs. I believe those are the two relevant gauges for that stretch.

Going to be interesting to see how high it goes.


----------



## daver (Mar 26, 2006)

I (we) were planning on a weekend Pump-Dot trip, can the bridges be lined or portaged? I'm not quite sure of legitimate public access around bridges/roads/railroads. Thanks for any info-DREP


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

If the Dotsero bridge is the one to the north of I-70 as the Colorado meets with the Eagle, that is freaking huge. Maybe 2-3 more feet and you could go around the span. 

Either way, that stuff warrants a scout of bridges before running.


----------



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

*Bridge below Bond impassable and no portage possible!*

note: post written while river is at 8980 cfs... believe this is also true at 8500 cfs.

Today it was confirmed that the second bridge below Bond is a private bridge surrounded by private property and the land owner is not allowing boaters to portage. Therefore, it is recommended that you not float below State Bridge unless you have permission from private land owners to take out at Bond. We do not know who they are, so please don't call us. But if you see someone else going down the river, it does not mean you should do it. They may have permission that you don't have.

The bridges below Catamount (Twin Bridges and the bridge at Dotsero) are also incredibly high and have very little water clearance (1-2 feet) to pass under them. CO State Parks has been notified. For your own safety, I recommend making plans to float other stretches of the river or other rivers.

As for campgrounds from Pumphouse to State Bridge, our more developed sites are not under water and there are good dispersed sites higher on the banks. Obviously, dispersed sites on the river's edge are underwater. Please, if you see picnic tables in the water or in danger of being in the water, please move them to higher ground so they are there next time you float.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Great info thanks for keeping us informed Terri.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - anyone have any info on whether the low bridge below Bond is passable at 7,500 cfs?

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## daver (Mar 26, 2006)

Allthough we didn't see the bridge up close in person, from Hwy 131 it looked like there was plenty of clearance this last weekend at Approx 8500 cfs. With a reasonable load on a raft, and not too high of a chair (careful with that DRE highback chair), it shouldn't be an issue unless there is a cable or somethindg else that can't be seen from the road; perhaps a binocular scout? All of the other bridges down to Cottonwood take out were not an issue but I would highly recommend a scout at Twin Bridges- we ran very far right against the bank-plenty of headroom. The center line also goes but is quite intimidating as any mistake would be disasterous. Hope this helps. DREP


----------



## rafterswhite (Jul 9, 2009)

7500 is the magic number I think. I know a paddle boat is good at 7500, but an oar frame better be pretty low profile. Any less and you should be good.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Teri_at_BLM said:


> note: post written while river is at 8980 cfs... believe this is also true at 8500 cfs.
> 
> Today it was confirmed that the second bridge below Bond is a private bridge surrounded by private property and the land owner is not allowing boaters to portage. Therefore, it is recommended that you not float below State Bridge unless you have permission from private land owners to take out at Bond. We do not know who they are, so please don't call us. But if you see someone else going down the river, it does not mean you should do it. They may have permission that you don't have.
> 
> ...




So, the Colorado is certainly defined as a navigable river through the stretch below Pumphouse if not quite a bit higher in the drainage. Federal law provides the right to portage around private dangerous obstructions, like low bridges... National Rivers: Colorado River Law, on river conservation, river access, paddling, canoeing, kayaking, rafting, fly-fishing, and Colorado river ownership. ...so shouldn't we have a Federally protected legal right to portage around this private bridge on private property if the bridge is a hazard to legal navigation??? Yes, I know this is a very muddy issue (pun intended) in our state, but this seems like a perfect opportunity to clarify the law, and is similar to the issues discussed on the Taylor....Hmmmm. 

Spade Hackle


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

*"Therefore, it is recommended that you not float below State Bridge unless you have permission from private land owners to take out at Bond. We do not know who they are, so please don't call us."*

Teri, Does this reference to the law that SpadeHackle presents, change the BLMs recommendation? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

mountainjah said:


> *"Therefore, it is recommended that you not float below State Bridge unless you have permission from private land owners to take out at Bond. We do not know who they are, so please don't call us."*
> 
> Teri, Does this reference to the law that SpadeHackle presents, change the BLMs recommendation? Thanks for all the info.


Enquiring minds want to know!?


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

*Update to hazards on the Upper Colorado River between State Bridge and Dotsero*

Due to current high water conditions, there are the following hazards on the Upper Colorado River between State Bridge and Dotsero:

- Bridge at Bond (between State Bridge and Catamount): Very low water clearance. The Colorado River Outfitters Association has talked with the private landowner to allow portaging around the bridge if needed. However, there is a locked gate that one would still have to lift their vessel across and climb across to portage. For more information, please contact the Colorado River Outfitters Association.
- Twin Bridges (south of Pinball): Passable. Use caution.
- Dotsero Bridge: Very low water clearance. 


This is effective 5 pm., Tuesday, June 22, 2011.

Other bridge clearances may be hazardous and should be approached with extreme caution!
Swift current, debris, and changes to the river channel may create additional hazards.


Information provided by the Bureau of Land Management, Colorado River Valley Field Office. For more information, please call (970) 876-9000.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

The above warning is for all river user's on any section of river. common sense people, is it that hard?


----------



## chop217 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spade, Trespassing is trespassing. individual owns the land, he/she does not want you on it, nothing else need be said.


----------

